# Bob Shore "Eagle"



## fltenwheeler (Aug 4, 2012)

Hi All

Has anyone on the forum built the "Eagle" that Bob Shore produced? I have started back trying to build it and would like to see how others have done things.

Thanks

Tim


----------



## Tin Falcon (Aug 4, 2012)

if you go to the FAME (florida Association of Model Engineers )web site 

http://www.floridaame.org/ click on "Tips & Links " then abot 1/4th the way down the page you will see a link for engine building tips by "Bob Shores" that link should give some insight to building . 

Tin


----------



## ART (Aug 4, 2012)

Hello Tim,
      I built one of these engines in 2006. I keep a journal of most of the engines I build, especially if I make changes to the design, and to note machining set-ups. So I might be able to help you somewhat. Very seldom do I make an engine exactly like it is designed. Some work, some do not. One change I did to this engine was to center the bore in the cylinder rather than having it close to the bottom. This involved lowering the mounting positions on the frame which were not too much of a problem. I used a 1.00 OD DOM steel cylinder liner and an alum piston with one Cast Iron ring. The engine has good compression and runs well. The only thing I would change would be to complete the governor system, so the engine would cycle some cool air in the cylinder a few revs between firings. As it is set up now it tends to run hot after a few minutes. I tried puting water in the hopper, and even that gets hot in a short while. I think the heavy flywheels might add to this situation. What questions do you have? 
                                                                                              ART


----------



## ART (Aug 4, 2012)

Hello TIM
    One more thing. The last item in my journal was an entry that totaled up the hours I spent building the engine and fixtures from start to having it run. It was 122 hours, 45 minutes over the span of about one year.
                                                                                               ART


----------



## fltenwheeler (Aug 5, 2012)

Hi Art

My practice is to machine to print. Bobs practice is/was to machine to fit. There is nothing wrong with this; I just have to adjust my practice for this engine.

Tim


----------



## merlin67 (Aug 13, 2012)

Im just about to start building .an eagle engine for my class project this will be my first ic engine


----------



## Matellefsen (Sep 5, 2012)

Any tips or tricks out there for this engine?  Or step by step pictures ?


----------

